# Oto



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Could someone have eaten my oto over night? I haven't seen him yet today  
No one has been acting aggressive towards him...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Otos are narrow, they fit into the mouths of fish you wouldn't expect, also teeny holes in lids and into tiny hiding places like the forks of plants. So look around for fat fish, crispy critters, and live fish hiding out. And if they die, the spines will fit through the slits in most filter intakes after the other fish pick the bones clean. My mother dubbed two otos Waldo and Wanda and she looks for them whenever she sees the tank.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I still haven't seen him yet  I think someone ate him which makes me super sad! Because that means I shouldn't get another one (I planned to have two) Thanks for the reply though!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Unless he's hiding in the pots for my plants


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its alive, it will come out for food eventually. Remember the mouth size rule. If it fits, its lunch.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

No one seems big enough to eat him :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

what kind of other fish do you have?


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I just found him! Poor guy was stuck in a plant that never should have stayed in there in the first place  hopefully I noticed him in time! (thank goodness I randomly decided that plant needed to be taken out tonight!) now I can't tell if he's stuck bent or just in an awkward position... I'll keep a close eye on the poor guy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

He's doing very well now! Active and always busy!! No more dangerous plants for the newbie EVER!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

What kind of plant did he get stuck in so we don't end up with the same problem one day.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

He got stuck in this one, it's got a bunch of small crevices and is kinda stiff and really full. I guess he wriggled in a got trapped
Sorry I forgot to specify that the plant was fake so most of you won't ever have that problem! Still a good thing to be aware of though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know what that it is. But agree separation is in order as tiger barb will often pick a sick fish to death.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

emc7 said:


> I don't know what that it is. But agree separation is in order as tiger barb will often pick a sick fish to death.


???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

oops wrong thread. Should have gone to the chewed tiger barb.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I have fake and real plants but never had a fish get stuck before and Ottos are a fish I plan to have in the future. I do not have any plants like that though, if I see any I will avoid them. Thanks and I'm glad you found him and he's doing fine.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

So do I, now all my face ones are silk except one. He's plump And active now!!! Thank goodness!!!! Good luck with your otos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

